# 55 Gallon Bare Tank CHEAP for Club Member



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Free to good home, a used 55 gallon bare tank. Just pm me and we can setup a time for you go come by and pick it up. First PM gets it. It's a used tank, been sitting on the patio for about a year and it was given to me so I'm passing it on to anyone in the club who wants it.

I also have a 48" standard (not HO) T5 aqualight with a bad ballast, bulbs included, if you want it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

CrownMan said:


> Free to good home, a used 55 gallon bare tank. Just pm me and we can setup a time for you go come by and pick it up. First PM gets it. It's a used tank, been sitting on the patio for about a year and it was given to me so I'm passing it on to anyone in the club who wants it.
> 
> I also have a 48" standard (not HO) T5 aqualight with a bad ballast, bulbs included, if you want it.


I'm interested in the light fixture. I would just need to replace the ballast right?
so I'm guessing the light fixture is t5 no 28x2 w then?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm just guessing on the ballast. I have two of them I bought form Big Als. They are the Coralife Aqualight T5 for freshwater. I replaced the bulbs and they still just flicker and don't come up all the way. Ballast might be hard to replace. I was just going to throw them away but was hoping someone wanted the 55gallon tank. I will donate it to Mission Arlington instead.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

WOW 55 Gal so sad too big for me T T
but if you have tank size 24 inch you can donate to me


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

CrownMan said:


> I'm just guessing on the ballast. I have two of them I bought form Big Als. They are the Coralife Aqualight T5 for freshwater. I replaced the bulbs and they still just flicker and don't come up all the way. Ballast might be hard to replace. I was just going to throw them away but was hoping someone wanted the 55gallon tank. I will donate it to Mission Arlington instead.


if you are just going to throw it out I could use it.... and the ballast might just have a short.
when would be a good time to come look at the light fixtures and get the tank thanks.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Tank and light are spoken for.

Don't have any 24" ones laying around Tae. That's my favorite size for a small tanks though.

fishyjoe24 - I have pm'ed you with contact info. I am usually home in the evenings this week and should be around the house all weekend.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

CrownMan said:


> Tank and light are spoken for.
> 
> Don't have any 24" ones laying around Tae. That's my favorite size for a small tanks though.
> 
> fishyjoe24 - I have pm'ed you with contact info. I am usually home in the evenings this week and should be around the house all weekend.


thanks,should be able to pick it up tomorrow or this weekend.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

How many gallons is the 24" tank? Is that the 20g tall?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, it's the 20 tall. However, I have always wanted a 24" cube which I believe is about 30 Gallons.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

will you be around today around lunch time or late tonight. i can pick the stuff up late(9-11pm ish) or sunday.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Sunday I will be gone all day. I should be home most of today. Late today probably won't work but if you want to do this next week, you could pick up at the club meeting. That would be ok. Your call.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

digital_gods said:


> How many gallons is the 24" tank? Is that the 20g tall?


some time you can see 15 Gal with 24"*12"*12 for me it a perfect size


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

CrownMan said:


> Sunday I will be gone all day. I should be home most of today. Late today probably won't work but if you want to do this next week, you could pick up at the club meeting. That would be ok. Your call.


I just got back from my grand mothers, I'll pick it up from you at the meeting.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Great. See you then.


----------

